

Ubuntu 9.04 Review - TechCombo
http://techcombo.com/ubuntu-904-review
Ubuntu sponsors, Canonical , announce the release of Ubuntu 9.04 destop version that can be downloaded for free now...
======
RossM
Wasn't quite sure who this article was aimed at. Started off with updates that
might interest an Ubuntu follower but finished with comment seemingly aimed at
the new Linux user; that "you should try it because it's free".

